# Goats eating my great pyrenees's fur



## WLRRM (Jan 23, 2013)

My goats seem to love to eat my great pyrenees's hair(she has a  very interesting haircut right now) I have searched a good deal about it and only come up with LGD dogs eating goats,nothing about the other way around. I am mainly concerned with possible health problems with the goats but also feel bad about my poor pyrs coat. I would appeciate it if anyone has dealt with this or know a way to curb this behavior


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 24, 2013)

If I sit with my goats long enough theyll decide my hair is a pretty good snack.. 

Maybe spray some kind of bitter spray on the dogs hair?
Like the sour spray they make to deter puppies from chewing


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

A few years back we had a ewe lamb that would eat all the hair our sheep shed, and when I trimmed any up had to pick it up quickly so she wouldn't eat that too...thought she was just a little nutsy...but...she was puny and we didn't realize we should have supplemented her milk by bottle since the Mama obviously didn't have enough milk for her.  A local sheep breeder said she was eating the hair because she was lacking something in her diet....so...now we watch for any ewes that appear to not have enough milk and we supplement the lambs...haven't had that happen since.

Felt awful that this little one was doing it because she lacked something in her diet...but we learn as we go.  Poor little thing 

Just mentioning this in case your goat is lacking something in its diet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

First for me, but I am thinking it is a nutritional issue.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> First for me, but I am thinking it is a nutritional issue.


Me too


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

I know that sheep that chew on wool or other things (like barn brooms, wood, etc) don't have enough roughage in their diet.

Maybe that's the issue with the goats? What do you feed your goats?


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 24, 2013)

Mineral deficiency!  Get some goat minerals stat!!! or your poor dog will be bald!! Make sure it is a good quality loose mineral (consistency of sand or finer)  not a block!  Sweetlix Meatmaker is what I use.. put out a container of that free choice.. they will eat what and when they need!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

ThornyRidgeII said:
			
		

> Mineral deficiency!  Get some goat minerals stat!!! or your poor dog will be bald!! Make sure it is a good quality loose mineral (consistency of sand or finer)  not a block!  Sweetlix Meatmaker is what I use.. put out a container of that free choice.. they will eat what and when they need!!


Be sure the salt is in the 10-14% range and no higher. I like 10-12% myself. Be sure the mineral is 2:1 or greater Ca ratio and if you are in a selenium deficient area then be sure it has more in it.

And as the above said, NOT BLOCKS. No licks, buckets, blocks, etc etc. Just lose mineral and offer it free-choice.


----------



## WLRRM (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your responses,I was thinking mineral def. too but cannot get them to eat loose mineral. I am currently feeding pellet goat feed (about a cup) with a bit of alfalfa mixed. And some grain for pregnant does and growing kids,they also have free choice nice hay almost all year.I know my feed has 2:1 cal to phos but cant get them to eat min. Even top dressing their feed. I have used pro manna and tried generics but they dont like any of them, we are in Missouri and dont have a supplier for sweetlix can i order it?  Thank you again for your advice.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 26, 2013)

If you're unable to get your goats to eat goat-specific minerals, regardless of the brand, you might want to consider kelp meal.  It is a nutrient packed food that has chelated minerals, amino acids, etc.  It is far more palatable to the goat and most will readily and eagerly eat it.  Most goats thrive when fed this food.

Here's a link of one manufacturer of this product to give you an idea of this product and how it works.  http://www.fertrell.com/northalantickelpmeal.htm

Don't feel badly about your goats not liking minerals.  I have seven goats and they have Sweetlix meat maker minerals available to them all the time.  NONE of them are crazy about it although their diet is rather extensive so this may explain their not needing much supplementation.

If you use a private feed store, see if they can order it in for you.  It is not inexpensive, but worth it when you see your goats eating it rather than ignoring minerals, which are not cheap either.


----------



## WLRRM (Jan 26, 2013)

I am going to figure out the mineral situation but am a little concerned about the hair they have already eaten i havent seen any in their waste and they arent showing any signs of irritation just wondering if i should be concerned about possible undigested hair?


----------



## caralea (Jan 28, 2013)

Goats love hair especially horse hair---I have seen them eat a horses tail down to nothing in a pasture--learned habit--redirect----minerals, apples, hay bales--  You can try spritizing dog with lemon juice to discourage---klr


----------



## WLRRM (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all again for your responses and suggestions. I am starting to think it has become a learned behavior that may have started as a mineral def. When one nibbles the others run over to see what they have and argue about who gets first pick. They dont seem to eat it obsesivly more like a chain reaction  of curiosity? I think I will try lemon juice, dont think it could hurt either way. Has anyone had this issue and fixed it with any of the mentioned sulutions? I would be interested in more info if so.


----------

